# beige color



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i have a 66 impala 2 door and i want to get it painted like a beige color with a shit load of flakes :biggrin: can u post pics of beige cars and what color they are 
Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

Attached Image


thats like the color i want does anybody know what color that is and what base coat


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&t=61176&st=20 
my bad its the beige 63 impala


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/members/VvOoIoOvV/ 

this is the color im looking for does anybody know what color it is and what color of base :cheesy:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

come on anybody :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

I made a beige with a holographic flake once upon a time ,
It looked alright .


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

I bet you could just put flake in the clear once you have already sprayed the beige color...isn't that where the flake goes anyways, in the clear?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noon_@Sep 16 2003, 11:45 AM
> *I bet you could just put flake in the clear once you have already sprayed the beige color...isn't that where the flake goes anyways, in the clear?*


 yea but it would probally look flat, I'm looking for a deep Candy looking Tan color


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

a gold candy over a bright silver base might come out a tan colour .


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sabre_@Sep 16 2003, 06:19 PM
> *a gold candy over a bright silver base might come out a tan colour .*


 what about a pagan gold over a tan or beige base?


----------

